# 2 3/4", 3", 3 1/2"?



## WoodstockDoug (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm brand new to this.

I'm looking to buy a shotgun for trap/skeet, but I want the same gun for hunting. I'm figuring a semi-auto is the ticket because I KNOW I can't stay on target or work the action fast enough with a pump, and I want a higher capacity than two shots.

I'm hung up on the chamber size, though.

My first inclination was that I would get a gun that would chamber up to 3 1/2" shells, since it would give me the option to use anything. But the more I research, the more confused I get -- can a 3 1/2" chamber take 2 3/4" shells? It seems that when I read the specs on guns, some say 2 3/4"- 3", and some say 3"-3 1/2", but I don't seem to see guns that say 2 3/4" - 3 1/2". Am I just looking in the wrong places?

I am sure that I will never shoot skeet or trap in competition. I'll probably just set up a cheap thrower in my back yard occasionally and have fun blasting away. Do I need anything larger than 2 3/4" shells? Will larger shells improve my hit rate?

And bird hunting is something I will likely do only a few times -- I have a buddy who goes regularly, and I'll probably go with him once or twice, but I doubt it will be something I do a lot of. When hunting ducks or geese, again, do I want or need those 3 1/2" shells, or will a smaller size be enough?

From the research that I'm doing, it seems that the 1100 and the 1187 are well liked, and some like the Mossberg 935. It doesn't seem like I can afford a good Beretta, and the Charles Daly semi-autos seem to have more critics than fans.

I guess I am willing to spend up to $600, although I would prefer to stay under $500.

Thanks in advance for your advice, and I look forward to your responses.

WoodstockDoug


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

The length of the chamber is the longest shell a shotgun can shoot.

3.5" can shoot 2 3/4, 3. and 3.5
3" can shoot 2 3/4 and 3"

You'll only use 2 3/4" for targets. Anything more is just a waste of money and will beat the crap out of you with recoil.

Based on your situation I would look at just a 3" shotgun. 
They are lighter than 3.5".
They are cheaper than 3.5" 
A 3.5" really comes into its own when hunting a lot of geese. A 3" can do anything you need, even geese.

I would also check out Walmart. They had a Beretta Auto in black syn. for about $500. My buddy has one and its worked well for him.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

brian is right on, look at the 2 3/4 to 3" guns and I think you will find the 11-87 to be a great all around gun.

If money wasn't an option, I would suggest the Beretta 391.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

I disagree I would go with a 3.5"

1. The resale will be better. 
2. The benelli only weighs a hair over 7 lbs.
3. The beretta weighs a least that much.
4. The 11-87 is heavier yet.
5. you will pay more but, it does so much more.2 3/4 to 3.5

I am bais though I have shot right around 30,000 rounds through my benelli and have had zero trouble. I have had all the springs maintained or (replaced) I do this about every other year right before hunting season and I break them in with 3.5" shells. I have the roughest looking best maintianed shotgun at the range.lol There isn't another autoloader out there in my mind.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> I guess I am willing to spend up to $600, although I would prefer to stay under $500.


That puts him in the 11-87 category.



> 1. The resale will be better.


Magnum: You won't sell your Benelli. Who sells their guns anyways. 

Just had to jab at you Magnum. You still need to pick the candy up at the house!


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Spend some money and get a real gun L2H. Why do you waist your money on Browning. Jab right back at you.LOL

I try to get over this weekend I am going for doe with the smokepole and then I hope to drowned a minnow in seach of the mighty walleye.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Spend some money and get a real gun L2H. Why do you waist your money on Browning. Jab right back at you.LOL

I try to get over this weekend I am going for doe with the smokepole and then I hope to drowned a minnow in search of the mighty walleye.


----------



## WoodstockDoug (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you all for your responses.

I guess you have actually brought up a whole 'nuther question now, about the weight of the gun... to avoid thread drift, I'll actually post that as a new topic.

WoodstockDoug


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

a gun with a 3.5 chamber will shoot any shot shell of the correct gauge. you'll only need 3'' chamber in my opinon 3.5" shell are for people who don't know how to aim


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

> my opinon 3.5" shell are for people who don't know how to aim"


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Your right ck I don't know how to aim. I don't aim my shotgun I guess I am a point and shoot kinda guy. If you would like to come to are range this summer and show me a trick or too I would be up for it. I like to shoot. I shoot about 4500 to 5000 rounds a summer and I shoot about 3-4 cases of shells in the fall. I shoot most all of them at waterfowl and those are all 3.5" I am not a very good shot I am aware of that ,but I am willing to take your instruction. Magnum


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

caribukiller: How much waterfowling do you do?

I gotta agree with magnum on this one... you don't "aim" a shotgun, you point with it.

I like the 3" #4's on ducks, but prefer the 3.5" #2's for the geese. Those particular shells pattern the best for me at appropriate yardages.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

A gun is something you are going to have for a lifetime. Save for a few more months and buy and Extrema or Extrema 2 the prices on the extrema have really come down. You can get a black extrema for around $700. I like it for is versatility and ease of disassembly. 11-87 is a very great gun but like I always say "it is better to have and not need than to need and not have" You never know when you might end up on a hunt of a lifetime and wished you had 3.5" shells. I think the weight is a non-factor as mention in another post. They are all so close it doesn't matter. I have fired many many rounds through my Extrema 2 and have never had a misfire or a Jamb. Great Great Gun


----------

